# tampa froggers?



## t-stew (Jan 31, 2010)

hey everyone, Im in the tampa area for a day or two and was wondering if there is anyone around with thumbnails for sale. Im from Arkansas and am trying to avoid some shipping cost, and would love to hear from anyone who thinks they might be able to help me. I would also be interested in talking to anyone who has any other frogs as well. Thanks for all the great discussions on the board, and everything else.
T-stew


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm am a touch east of Orlando and I have a few nom imitators if your interested in a short drive.
Dan


----------

